# Rice Bran Oil source in CANADA!!!



## mcleodnaturals (Apr 23, 2008)

just wanted to share my joy...

I was shopping at Save On Foods (part of the Overwaitea chain) the other day and found Rice Bran oil in the oriental foods aisle...it was $7.99 for one litre!  

Sure beats ordering online and paying a fortune in shipping!


----------

